# A Modest Proposal, Part Deux



## Guy Weathersby (Jun 22, 2016)

A Modest Proposal, Part Deux


With apologies to Jonathan Swift and Elon Musk for borrowing the title.

I have seen several people comment on how friendly and polite the members of M3OC are compared to certain other groups. To my mind there is an obvious reason for this unobstructed camaraderie, each and every member is bound together by one crucial commonality--none of the members of the Model 3 Owners Club own a Model 3. This simple fact naturally creates a fraternity born of equally.

But this golden age of harmony and joy will soon be threatened. Despite all of our traditions, people who own Model 3s will begin to desecrate our forums with posts about their cars. I can only imagine the disruption, the envy, the subversion that will be spread by this new class of troublemakers.

If it were likely to be only few outliers perhaps we could ignore these invaders, but, mark my words, in a few years time most of the posts to these forums will be from people who actually own Model 3s. We shall mourn the passing of these halcyon days of peace and bliss.


I can think of no reasonable alternative to banning posts from people who own Model 3s, or at the very least preventing messages from those who have the audacity to admit such ownership.

I hope that we can all stand together to prevent this plague from infecting of merry little band. Thank you.


----------



## Johnm6875 (Nov 14, 2016)

My hope is the site will weather the storm of transition and emerge with a new commonality, joyous universal ownership. I also want to believe the members here are just a better brand of people.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

This has been my biggest fear and I'm not under any impression it will last forever. 

However we will try and keep things under control as much as humanly possible.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Hopefully we're immune! Sites like TMC can have an elitist attitude that comes with owning an expensive car. It seems to be a minority but its still loud at times. Hopefully the M3 being a modest (base) car will help.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Brian_North said:


> Hopefully we're immune! Sites like TMC can have an elitist attitude that comes with owning an expensive car. It seems to be a minority but its still loud at times. Hopefully the M3 being a modest (base) car will help.


The problem with TMC is that personal attacks and vitriolic comments go unfettered and run rampant. It's like the inmates are running the insane asylum and the mods let it go, not sure if they're overworked or what. The whole Model X fiasco turned me off completely and I really don't want a repeat of that here.


----------



## Gabzqc (Oct 15, 2016)

Dont we all have a duty of care for the forum also? to report or block those that cause trouble? that is certainly all about the community atmosphere here. 
Good luck Trevor!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

While I understand the concern, @Guy Weathersby et al., I also have confidence in the spirit that Trev has instilled & monitored, in the principles & rules that we will work hard to enforce, and in the overwhelming joy that we will feel when we become owners ourselves. Having the car in our driveways and rejoicing in the fortune of driving it should not change who we are today... 
_Those who don't fit or have different objectives_ than just sharing our experiences in the most constructive way, after having shared expectations & dreams, can go squat somewhere else... Mostly, I think they will go by themselves, relatively quickly, 'cause they'll not feel... welcome... :rainbow:


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I've only really had experience with one other car forum site (beyond here and a little on TMC and Tesla's own forum). 
On that one, the biggest issue s were:
1) most users were early 20s boys
2) early 20s boys can be cliquey like 12 year old girls
3) early 20s boys can be a-holes
The combination made those new to the site not very welcomed. 
I was around that site from around 2001 or 2002 and pretty consistently for the next 10-12 years. (and I still remember the not so warm welcome after one of my first posts - (if anyone knows a Matt in Ottowa living in his parents basement and driving a custom car, go tell him he's a jerk  )
Overall, most of those a-hole early 20s boys grew up to be somewhat civilized mid-30s boys. I ended up meeting some of my favorite people at in-person meet-ups from that group and love some of them like my own family. Others were always jerks that felt it possible to be a bully when anonymous behind the internets (and that forum was heavily moderated). 

I can't see the turn from reservation holders to owners causing much of an attitude difference with those here. :shrug:


----------



## thredge (Mar 24, 2017)

Ooh, ooh, ooh, there needs to be a good... what to call it? Like an inside downplay joke or comment every time someone with a car posts something about getting there car. I just can't come up with something good right now.

I for one will be happy for all those getting their cars and seeing all the stuff they find out about daily use. I'm still not decided by any means on what I will do for my next car, but excited to see all the news.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> (...) I can't see the turn from reservation holders to owners causing much of an attitude difference with those here. :shrug:


Totally in line, Melinda, as I stated above. 
Come to think of it, I believe @Guy Weathersby 's original post probably concerned more _new_ members joining M3OC _after_ they've become Model ≡ owners.
To those, the last 2 sentences of my post #7 apply...


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

As much as I appreciate the M3OC, my hope is that once I get my Model 3, I'd be so preoccupied with it that I would no longer have the urge to lurk around this forum.


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

SΞXY P120D said:


> As much as I appreciate the M3OC, my hope is that once I get my Model 3, I'd be so preoccupied with it that I would no longer have the urge to lurk around this forum.


3 years post-delivery of my S. Still lurking...


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

teslaliving said:


> 3 years post-delivery of my S. Still lurking...


Yeah who am I kidding LOL.


----------

